
Debian 8.4 released - TimWolla
https://www.debian.org/News/2016/20160402
======
justinmayer
While we're on the topic of Debian, am I the only one who finds it odd that
Debian Jessie is apparently never going to support HTTP/2? It seems an
unfortunate decision was made at some point to skip OpenSSL 1.0.2:

[https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=767661](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=767661)

Nowhere have I been able to find any information regarding plans to backport
OpenSSL 1.0.2+ to Jessie. With Google turning off SPDY in Chrome next month,
the lack of HTTP/2 support makes Debian a rather poor environment as a web
server.

I hope someone will point out that I'm wrong and that I've horribly
misunderstood the current state of affairs. Otherwise, it seems like strong
motivation to migrate our web applications to Ubuntu Xenial.

~~~
lamby
> Debian Jessie is apparently never going to support HTTP/2?

I suppose it depends on what you mean. The, say, nginx package in jessie
itself won't get new features (by design) but the backports repositories --
which are now official -- have an nginx that supports HTTP/2\. Am happily
serving HTTP/2 from jessie right now :)

~~~
Ambroos
Unfortunately, since you don't have OpenSSL 1.0.2, you are only negotiating
HTTP/2 over NPN, which Chrome will drop together with SPDY.

To still get Chrome to negotiate HTTP/2 after the SPDY+NPN drop, you will need
ALPN. Which is only supported in OpenSSL 1.0.2+.

------
corybrown
I'm surprised that this is top of HN right now. It's a minor release with
security updates already present on up to date machines.

Can someone enlighten me?

~~~
TimWolla
I submitted it, because I wondered why suddenly there were 67 updated packages
available for my server. Other's might wonder as well.

~~~
vmp
Exactly, thanks. :)

------
simonebrunozzi
Let's talk about Linux on laptops: am I the only one perennially debating
between Debian and Ubuntu?

I love Debian, but Ubuntu seems to have better support.

What do you guys think?

~~~
sndean
I always put Debian on my desktops and Ubuntu on my laptops. So far, I've
never had any real struggles with Debian on my desktops, but it's been an
awful experience on laptops, specifically ones without an ethernet port.

~~~
seanp2k2
I keep a cheap USB network adapter around (I think it used to work with an old
Wii) for just this purpose.

------
moon_of_moon
First release since Ians passing?

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/30/ian_murdock_debian_f...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/30/ian_murdock_debian_founder/)

BTW does anyone have any color on what the heck happened that night?

~~~
julie1
I tried to.

Apparently he claimed to have been harassed by the police, but he also was
said to be _incoherent_ and violent in his behaviours.

Bruce Perens unnicely -at my opinion that is not the most reliable in the
world- disclosed his _mental illness_. 1 day after on his blog and /.

The family also asked for discretion. A wish that has been followed by the
majority of the community. Except people like me. Because, well, I wanted to
understand.

I tried to see for similar cases with google news what happened, and a non
scientifically screening of hundreds of case in the USA would tend to suggests
that if the victim is categorized _mentally ill_ then news about police
violence does not seems to make it higher than local news.

I am just a little pea on the internet, I have no way to confirm my
conclusions are right. It would require a true journalistic investigation to
infirm of confirm the case.

The conclusion I drew for myself having attended FOSS for 10 years as a topic
organizer in conferences is the level of _freaks_ tended to be higher than on
average. Still not a scientific conclusion.

I naively expected the community to be aware of that. My naive expectation is
that the society would recognize the positive contribution of FOSS to the IT
thus to the economy and thus would try to push harder on this case.

Apparently I am naïve or delusive according to the feedback I had on this
story.

Well, I encourage people to make their own opinions and investigate with their
own means.

I am still a tad disappointed in my expectations.

~~~
jlgaddis
I guess you finally figured out you were hellbanned and created a new account?

~~~
julie1
Ah? I did not even knew about it. What is hellban? Is it what we called
trollcaved in the old days?

I was finding something was weired and coincidently used an old brower with
one of my old credential in it. Just coincidence. I did not even cared.

------
kolom
I saw this while the update command was running over ssh, coincidence?

~~~
puzzlingcaptcha
In fact, no.

------
elipsey
I don't get it either. Also, I see no new packages from the US ftp. Is it
still April Fools Day?

~~~
andyking
I've got a few new packages from the UK FTP site today, but if you've been
keeping up to date generally there shouldn't be many updates.

This update is mainly for install media, so people installing fresh don't have
to download months of updates before configuring their system for the first
time.

~~~
elipsey
your right, my version number just went up while i wasn't looking :)

$ cat /etc/debian_version 8.4

